

Js-code-structure:  Analyse the structure of your js project - timqian
https://github.com/timqian/jsCodeStructure

======
killercup
You can use Webpack's profiling information with
[http://webpack.github.io/analyse/](http://webpack.github.io/analyse/) to get
a similar graph.

~~~
timqian
Yeah, that looks good, thanks for the link

------
k__
Does this override require() and runs the code normally?

I have require calls that are dynamic and/or in functions and not top-level.
So, to get the whole graph, it seems necessary to really run the app.

~~~
timqian
No, It statically analyse the files under the dir only..

~~~
k__
Yes, probably works for most of the things, and overriding require() is
probably only done in JS for browser apps and not for node stuff.

------
webcaetano
Looks good

~~~
timqian
Glad you like it

